# [voraussichtlich gelöst]HTML5 Video Infinity:NaN:NaN

## SilverPenguin

Bin neu auf Gentoo und hab mir schon ein eigenes System zusammengestellt (KDE als Desktop) was soweit zu meiner zufriedenheit läuft   :Smile: 

Nun hab ich aber das Problem wenn ich in rekonq/konqueror nen HTML5 Video ansehe (sei es Youtube oder eine andere Website) das statt der Videolänge "Infinity:NaN:NaN" steht und auch das springen auf bestimmte Stellen im Video nicht möglich ist also die Leiste ist unbenutzbar.  :Confused: 

Was könnte mögliche Ursache sein? Kompilierfehler? Fehlendes Paket/USE-Flag?

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbarLast edited by SilverPenguin on Thu Sep 13, 2012 7:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DirtyHairy

Das klingt nach einem Konqueror-Bug  :Wink:  Ich würd's einfach mit einem anderen Browser versuchen...

----------

## SilverPenguin

sind sich rekonq und Konqueror so ähnlich das der selbe Bug bei beiden auftaucht?

Scheint eher ein KDE-Bug zu sein.

Naja da heißt es wohl abwarten und gnash benutzen^^

Danke für die Hilfe

----------

## cryptosteve

Und herzlich willkommen bei Gentoo  :Smile: 

----------

## Josef.95

Hm, kann ich so pauschal nicht bestätigen - in Konqueror 4.9.1 funktioniert es einwandfrei, sowohl mit khtml als auch mit kwebkitpart

Ich denke es wäre hilfreich wenn die genutzte kde Version mit genannt würde, und auch ein Beispiel-URL unter der das Problem auftritt.

----------

## SilverPenguin

Ich benutze zurzeit KDE 4.9.1 und der Fehler tritt bei jedem HTML5 Video auf(also nicht nur YouTube). 

Unter KHTML läuft HTML5 Video gar nicht.

Hab testweise Opera benutzt wo dieser Fehler nicht auftrat.

Fehler is halt das statt der Gesamtlänge des Videos halt Infinity:NaN:NaN oder statt NaN eine große negative Zahl und es erst korrekt angezeigt wird wenn das vid 1 mal durch gelaufen ist und man halt replay macht.

Wie gesagt kompilierfehler, Bug oder falsches USE-flag irgendwo gesetzt(spiele in letzter Zeit viel mit denen rum)

----------

